
Turning a MacBook into a Touchscreen with $1 of Hardware - anishathalye
https://www.anishathalye.com/2018/04/03/macbook-touchscreen/
======
anishathalye
Hi HN! This blog post is about Project Sistine, a hack that I worked on with
@antimatter15, @bijection, and @logane. We turned a MacBook into a touchscreen
using only $1 of hardware (a small mirror, some pieces of a rigid paper plate,
and a door hinge).

We built this prototype some time ago, but we never wrote up the details of
how we did it, and so we thought we should share. We're happy to answer any
questions you might have about the project!

~~~
alva
Fantastic project. Well done.

------
pomatic
Would love to replicate this, any chance of publishing the source?

~~~
anishathalye
It's public now:
[https://github.com/bijection/sistine](https://github.com/bijection/sistine)

It's currently lacking detailed instructions and stuff, but you can expect to
see more in the coming week.

------
jaequery
i dont get impressed easily but this is impressive!

------
hardmaru
I want something like this on my MacBook and not the stupid touch bar.

~~~
seba_dos1
"Something like this" \- you mean a touchscreen? There are plenty of laptops
with them on the market.

------
Multicomp
Very very clever - good job and I certainly see a market for this!

------
addicted
This is cool. Thanks for sharing. Its always fun to see such interesting
applications of basic ideas coming together to do something one wouldn't think
is possible.

------
DanielleMolloy
So cool. I hope you release some DIY instructions (and code?). I'd love to
build this.

~~~
anishathalye
We just made the source code public:
[https://github.com/bijection/sistine](https://github.com/bijection/sistine)

We're planning on adding more instructions to the GitHub repo over the coming
week, to make it easier for people to replicate our hardware setup. Among
other things, Kevin's developed a slightly easier-to-manufacture version that
doesn't require a door hinge.

------
nullnvoid
Https://www.playosmo.com/en/shopping

Osmo iPad reflector, fits well on Mac circa 2017.

------
defterGoose
This is very clever, kudos.

------
cvaidya1986
Ingenious!

------
MR4D
Brilliant execution!

------
kirankn
Very impressive..

